# I feel so dirty...I compromised my values and ..



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL!!

Hey, Scatter, a skilled ghoul like you isn't obligated to offer any explanation. You keep the spirit any way you want, and get those fans a 'fillin' them colorful, trembly inflatables with your bad self!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


You disgust me. I'm removing you from my list of forum friends. LOL! Hey, every form of décor has it's place. Go for it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you would like _any_ words of encouragement, it will cost you one of those hearses that you found


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

lol!! Post some pictures


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea which ones caused you to fall...got to be killer inflatables so let us see!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Got both at @home




















I feel bad enough already, so please don't use the word "cute" in this thread


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

You had me at "I feel dirty" so.....yeah....
I'm actually enjoying the pumpkin man with crazy hands. I would have had a hard time passing on him and I hate inflatables! We all have our weak moments lol


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks far too innocent - it must be pure evil.



Scatterbrains said:


> I feel bad enough already, so please don't use the word "cute" in this thread


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha! Your post gave me a good laugh, thanks! 
Hey, what is that Sheryl Crow song - "if it makes you happy, it can't be that bad!"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

...Inflatables.... Well, I guess we all have our moments of weakness...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I like to think that people once felt the same about blowmolds. See, they'll be collectibles someday! (Says the person who swore against them, and now owns the small black cat and various other holiday inflateables)


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice purchase! Yeah I'm coming around with inflatables too...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Do not feel guilty, there was a time when I disliked inflatables... but I currently own four...


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat, or blows your inflatables up


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's really OK. We all have moments of weakness. 

Ironically it's my husband, who's a big, seemingly menacing guy at 6' 2", that would have our yard full of inflatables and c*** (not gonna say the word) stuff if I'd let him.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Did you keep your receipt??


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My, how the mighty have fallen.......


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Now the "Challenge" make them horrific! Scary,nasty.menacing! Deflate them then have a large air tank full with a large throat air valve and quickly inflate it when someone passes by!
If it goes "BANG!" it will be a very effective scare! (Be ready to video tape the "Bang!")
There. Feel better now?
If people park next to your property to see your displays quick-inflate it right beside their car,popping-up right next to them.
Distract people,then suprise-scare them,lull them, then "GOTCHA!!"
To insure they will react at least some how add some stink into their air supply.,all ready for if/when it bursts.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are not inflatables, they are soft-sided Jack-O-Lantern storage containers for the dark and fetid stench of the tomb. Completely acceptable.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Even I've been tempted to get one now and then. I've found not having money in the wallet prevents most those impulse decisions. If I care enough to go put money in the wallet and return somewhere to purchase, I have to REALLY want it. 

One of these years I'm going to get the biggest silliest one I can find, maybe a Pooh bear or something and put it up October 1 so the neighbors think I REALLY lost it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My, my, my.....I'm speechless....but I am sure you will present them in a way that will make them acceptable. As inflatables go, those are probably two of the best I've seen. (Besides, it's your haunt, so do whatever makes you happy.)


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I was expecting to see "...ran a 5K," so I'm glad it's only the complete ruining of your reputation for Halloween bad-assery. Whew!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Those are not inflatables, they are soft-sided Jack-O-Lantern storage containers for the dark and fetid stench of the tomb. Completely acceptable.


I'd go with this! 

The older I get, the more inflatables look good to me. You plug 'em in & BAM! instant Halloween decor. No hauling boxes & crap from the basement/attic/storage/etc., no putting things together, losing pieces, no running out of storage space, no worrying about batteries, just plug 'em in & go.

I keep seeing that big pumpkin man one & think I'll buy it. I like the little guy too. Mostly because they're pumpkins & I'm a sucker for pumpkins & JOLs.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


In a Tony Montana accent "Shoe getting soft mang"


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

They're not cute they are PRECIOUS. I am sure you will put a smile on all the under 2 years of age children whose parents bring them by so they can get some candy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

doto said:


> ...I am sure you will put a smile on all the under 2 years of age children whose parents bring them by so they can get some candy.


Target demographic - _toddlers_


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe you can corpse them up a bit?  The little pumpkin head boy inflatable does seem creepy to me for some reason. Nice pick up.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

doto said:


> They're not cute they are PRECIOUS. I am sure you will put a smile on all the under 2 years of age children whose parents bring them by so they can get some candy.


Ditto Doto.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I kept looking for the punchline, but it never materialized....I never thought I would see this day. 

Truly, the end is nigh....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Its no secret I love inflatables and have incorporated them into my scenes for years. Im glad you found a couple that spoke to you, I also have the long fingered guy in several sizes and its one of my faves. 

Im sorry you feel dirty about having them though, everyone I know in RL loves them and the kids who are too scared to come inside can look at the tamer decorations (inflatables) outside. 

Heres a couple examples of how I use them--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=41&v=g4p5LTMwfI8

and the end of this video 4:27 mark--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X3VGLYIkOk


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


I started off using inflatables and then was shamed because I used them and Grandin Road props by someone on HF. Needless to say I didn't come back to HF for a few years and I stopped using inflatables. HOWEVER, I now realize that it DOESNT matter what you use! If you are bringing Halloween happiness to people, then use whatever you want and use it PROUDLY! I am the proud owner of the Halloween train with the vampire that is the caboose and comes out of his coffin and the skeleton conductor that waves at everyone. IT is huge and everyone loves it except my HOA because it kills the grass!o I'm going to decorate my neighbors yards with them on Halloween night so that our whole cul de sac is lit up! So Scatterbrains INFLATE PROUDLY and there is NO SHAME!!! OH, and I like glitter too! So I hope that the Halloween purists are choking on their pumpkin juice! It doesn't matter what you like but that you represent Halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CHEFJULI said:


> I started off using inflatables and then was shamed because I used them and Grandin Road props by someone on HF. Needless to say I didn't come back to HF for a few years and I stopped using inflatables. HOWEVER, I now realize that it DOESNT matter what you use! If you are bringing Halloween happiness to people, then use whatever you want and use it PROUDLY! ...So I hope that the Halloween purists are choking on their pumpkin juice! It doesn't matter what you like but that you represent Halloween!


Lots of it is simply teasing and should not be taken to heart. If anyone is serious in the shaming, as you say, they need to pull the stick out of their @ss. I could not care less what others choose to use to decorate their houses, since they are at least making an effort; if blowmolds, inflatables, or real corpses float someone's boat, it makes no difference (as long as the odor of the last is masked). Plus, I do not drink pumpkin juice, so there


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CHEFJULI said:


> I started off using inflatables and then was shamed because I used them and Grandin Road props by someone on HF. Needless to say I didn't come back to HF for a few years and I stopped using inflatables. HOWEVER, I now realize that it DOESNT matter what you use! If you are bringing Halloween happiness to people, then use whatever you want and use it PROUDLY! I am the proud owner of the Halloween train with the vampire that is the caboose and comes out of his coffin and the skeleton conductor that waves at everyone. IT is huge and everyone loves it except my HOA because it kills the grass!o I'm going to decorate my neighbors yards with them on Halloween night so that our whole cul de sac is lit up! So Scatterbrains INFLATE PROUDLY and there is NO SHAME!!! OH, and I like glitter too! So I hope that the Halloween purists are choking on their pumpkin juice! It doesn't matter what you like but that you represent Halloween!


I'm sorry you had that bad experience and it set you off the forum. 
I think times have changed and people are learning to be respectful of one another's decor.
We are so glad you came back ChefJuli. 
Now pass me some pumpkin juice. What the heck. How very Harry Potterish!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What's next, you gonna bedazzle and glitterize that Hearst you drag out every year? You're getting your Halloween card pulled!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yes, I also felt that hostility too a couple back and how its not much of an effort type of setup, ect.yada yada, The forum has many other great saving graces to keep me coming back often, but back then I wasnt on as much because I didnt feel as welcomed vs when I first joined. I too was peeved that someone would bash my choice of decor, and ya'll know Im no slouch to my decorations.

Inflatables do take work and care to maintain too, they are not just something one plugs in and go, though that is the majority census about em'.

If windy you need to tether them, make sure the tethers are visible enough so people dont clotheline themselves or trip over the stakes, if windy must secure more and if raining/snow special care is needed for your plugs and blower or it wont last through a single storm. If its a large one, they can take significant effort to keep upright (place poles inside or extra tethering), my castle took a minimum of 30 minutes to get up properly. I can go on to how we must care for them so they dont get mildew and how not to wash them so they dont lose their coating that keeps the air in. boo.

My major beef was that it seemed like a free for all bashing that we didnt put as much effort into our displays if we use them and how if you use blood/gore/guts and all homemade you were the only true haunter (seen as superior). I just wish, since this is a forum and we can edit before "speaking", we think about if what we are about to say(type out) sounds elitist or not. I was made to feel inferior and dont appreciate feeling hostile or like I have to defend my decor. 

Live and let live? :3


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> Oh yes, I also felt that hostility too a couple back and how its not much of an effort type of setup, ect.yada yada, The forum has many other great saving graces to keep me coming back often, but back then I wasnt on as much because I didnt feel as welcomed vs when I first joined. I too was peeved that someone would bash my choice of decor, and ya'll know Im no slouch to my decorations.
> 
> Inflatables do take work and care to maintain too, they are not just something one plugs in and go, though that is the majority census about em'.
> 
> ...


We don't actually "mean" what we're saying, just giving him a bit of hard time because he has always said it was the lowest hanging fruit, just some friendly ribbing and then all is water under the bridge


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I was talking years ago, not posts, lol. I know ya'll ribbing on him now.But your comment does illustrate my point.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We have a blended display as well. The half lot next door is all inflatables - Headless Horseman (a favorite of the kids), an organ playing ghoul, Death's carriage, etc. The main yard is the non-inflatable zone with the mausoleum and cemetery set up.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope that I've never made anyone feel bad about their choice of decorations! If I did, I sincerely apologize. It's one reason that I dislike having to put dislikes on a reaper list. I absolutely understand the necessity, but I feel like I'm insulting people.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a cute little witch last year for the little kids in my life & what was great was it wasn't in my yard but just across the street & one house up so I could see her.

But seriously, I don't get the hate for anything anyone chooses to do or use to decorate, as long as they decorate at all I'm happy. If it's inflatables, great, blow molds, great, gory scenes, great, just a pumpkin, that's fine too. Most of the houses on our street give out candy but don't do much beyond that & that's OK too. 

Do I wish they did more? Yeah, but I can't make 'em do it. I would LOVE if someone on our street decided to fill their yard with inflatables. 

One of the many reasons I've always loved Halloween is that it's really an "optional holiday." You don't have to decorate or participate in any fashion. A lot of holidays require putting up with family, extended family, gifts, church, travel, etc. Halloween requires you to be home & hand out candy or not. It's your choice.

So if you choose to fill you yard with inflatables, go for it. If you can only put up some paper decorations on the windows, only carve one pumpkin or just give out candy then do just that. Because you're really not REQUIRED to do any of it.

Just think about how much trouble you'd be in if you fixed anything but the usual stuff for Thanksgiving or just said "nope" & didn't show, or didn't make it to church for Easter, or decided not to fast on Ramadan, etc., etc. 

If you don't give out candy on Halloween, some kids may find you boring or a grump & I suppose some still get "tricked," but generally very little will happen other than you'll get a good night's sleep & save some money on candy.

And now Scatterbrains has inspired me to buy that first inflatable!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love my inflatables, mixed among the creepier stuff I think they really balance a haunt in a way that will keep the little kids from getting scared. Also, they come with their own lights!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I hope that I've never made anyone feel bad about their choice of decorations! If I did, I sincerely apologize. It's one reason that I dislike having to put dislikes on a reaper list. I absolutely understand the necessity, but I feel like I'm insulting people.


I don't think you could be insulting if you tried. You have such a lovely spirit. 
Think of the 'dislikes' list more as a 'things I don't use' list.  We all can't use everything. Right? So no insult in that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I also think our tastes change as we age. And with age comes other aches & pains. Age brings kids & grandkids & what interested us when we were 23 & single just isn't as interesting now. 

As a younger person I LOVED gore. The more blood the better. I'd use it in what I put out in the yard, on the vampires, etc. Now, many years later & after having been through a surgery, had my husband go through cancer, had my own health issues, falling a couple of times, injuring myself & seeing my own blood more than once & facing down 50 I just don't dig it like I used to. I have scary things but not gory things now.

I still don't mind it in movies (for the most part), but I don't seek it out anymore. Lately the show Hannibal has freaked me right the heck out with it's settings & violence. Same for The Strain....the worms...ohgawdtheworms....*sshhuddersss**

Speaking of The Strain, it's on now!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Oh yes, I also felt that hostility too a couple back and how its not much of an effort type of setup, ect.yada yada, The forum has many other great saving graces to keep me coming back often, but back then I wasnt on as much because I didnt feel as welcomed vs when I first joined. I too was peeved that someone would bash my choice of decor, and ya'll know Im no slouch to my decorations.
> 
> Inflatables do take work and care to maintain too, they are not just something one plugs in and go, though that is the majority census about em'.
> 
> ...


I apologize, because I've made some of those exact comments...and while I say them in jest, I should think more about who's on the other end of the post. Even the thread title here is taking a jab at those who use inflatables and I know I was going to get "ribbed" for it.

Everyone is free to decorate how they want in my book. I had some folks step up there game last year and their haunt was everything mine wasn't...way to cutesy for me..but I took time out from my haunt on Halloween eve to walk down the street and give them kudos for what they did. I talked to them more in those few minutes, then I have since they've lived on the street. 

Another great example is those cats at Homegoods with the witches hat. I'm racing in there to find Headless Horseman stuff and I ask myself, "who would pay for that" when I saw a few of those cats. So as I am standing in the checkout line, a lady pulls up behind me with a cart with several of those cats, We struck up a conversation while waiting and I found her to be just as enthusiastic a haunter as I am, she just has a different style and wasn't crazy after all. It's actually good that we had different tastes because she got to the store before me and could have easily stuffed her cart with the Horseman stuff before I had a chance to get it.

Now having listened to all that work I have to do on the inflatables, I'm thinking I should take them back..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


Hahahahaha can be taken so many different ways  but on the way you probably meant is it to save space for the other goodies?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


_Gabba gabba
We accept you
We accept you
One of us_


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

talkingcatblues said:


> I was expecting to see "...ran a 5K," so I'm glad it's only the complete ruining of your reputation for Halloween bad-assery. Whew!


Yesterday I ran a 1/2 marathon...I use the term "ran" loosely due to the amount of uphill on that trail....so yes it's only my Halloween rep that's been tarnished at this point.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hahahahaha can be taken so many different ways  but on the way you probably meant is it to save space for the other goodies?


I figure I had better post pics of them or some here might get the wrong idea....which could lead to digging up the old singles thread


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I figure I had better post pics of them or some here might get the wrong idea....which could lead to digging up the old singles thread


awww yeah Pics 

I cant help it sorry


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I used to hate these things. Now I realize there are no bad inflatables, only bad people.  It's all in the execution.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I don't think you could be insulting if you tried. You has such a lovely spirit.
> Think of the 'dislikes' list more as a 'things I don't use' list.  We all can't use everything. Right? So no insult in that.


Aww, thank you Hilda! <3 I'm afraid that I can be over-opinionated at times though, and just hope that if I have, the person on the other end just rolled their eyes and said "Whatever!" instead of taking it to heart. 

I kept my opinion to myself earlier on a FB group when someone said that "Halloween is gore!". Then I realized, we just have different opinions, and I know I'm not the only one who separates horror and Halloween into two categories, rather than making them one and the same--and that's all. I can appreciate the artistry in home-made gore, but I wish it wasn't all that I saw in my FB newsfeed, ya know? There's just so little real Halloween on FB, which is why I LOVE this forum!

I don't even know where I'm putting my inflatable black cat, I never really thought about it! There have been a couple of inflatables for sale in my town lately, but they're pretty big. I don't have a lot of space that isn't already in use! I would love, love, love to have the Jack Skellington on the pumpkin, but at $100, I would be absolutely livid if someone stole him or slashed him!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im super happy and relieved to see that our forum is still thriving as a family and that we can air ourselves when feeling misunderstood. I respect ya'll so much and cant wait to see what 2015 brings us.  

Scatterbrains, please dont let me spook ya on the inflatable care, you have the smaller ones so they are much easier to manage. 

I personally use fishing line and the cork screw stakes to tether, because they will move very easy in slight wind. I attach tiny red ribbons I get from the Dollar Store to prevent tripping on the grounded lines and if I tether up high one or 2 there. The ribbon markers have saved me personally from busting my arse or clothes-lining myself when walking about the setup, lol.

If they get dirty, just use plain cool water to hose 'em down, if you soap em up the coating that keeps the air in washes off.  The ones you got have the mini blowers, so its easy for them to suck in rain/leaves/dirt, I place my inflatables on something sturdy so they wont be obstructed when inflating if on a timer and your not there to watch them. Moisture will kill the motors, grrr. I personally hate the new design but found ways to prevent killing the motor after it rains. 

Im sure you know this, but just in case you dont, have some fuses handy just in case you short out the line because they pull more juice than you think.  Though that could be kittyvibe problems since I tend to run many lights with extensions, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> Oh yes, I also felt that hostility too a couple back and how its not much of an effort type of setup, ect.yada yada, The forum has many other great saving graces to keep me coming back often, but back then I wasnt on as much because I didnt feel as welcomed vs when I first joined. I too was peeved that someone would bash my choice of decor, and ya'll know Im no slouch to my decorations.
> 
> Inflatables do take work and care to maintain too, they are not just something one plugs in and go, though that is the majority census about em'.
> 
> ...


It was, perhaps ironically, someone criticizing a particular type of decorating back in 2010 that inspired me to find what has become my true passion on the decorating front. 

I had just lost everything to a storm, and was wondering what we could do at all that year, and there was a thread complaining about neighbors that "only throw up pumpkins and cornstalks" and how "boring" it was. 

Figured I may as well be "boring" and do pumpkins and cornstalks. 

Been doing pumpkins and cornstalks ever since, and don't really see me changing any time soon.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> Scatterbrains, please dont let me spook ya on the inflatable care, you have the smaller ones so they are much easier to manage.


I don't really have a plan for them, I just thought they were cool looking....they may just end up in the living room watching football with me


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't really have a plan for them, I just thought they were cool looking....they may just end up in the living room watching football with me


awesome XD mine long fingered pumpkin guy also stayed in the living room, couldnt bear to see him ruined outside. My cats tried to self pet by running through his fingers, lol


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha last year I bought the pumpkin man one from walmart. I also have a headless horseman inflatable as well. I don'[t think I'm using them this year tho.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice acquisitions--I like that pumpkin reaper in particular. *Any* Halloween décor is cool in my book, and I personally love inflatables. As someone who sets up the haunt only on Halloween day, I use an inflatable or two in the days leading up to Halloween as the 'pre-show' and can alternate them since it only takes a few mins to set one up. They also provide good ambient light for a backyard Halloween party. 
Don't hate--just inflate


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I think they are awesome.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't really have a plan for them, I just thought they were cool looking....they may just end up in the living room watching football with me


Scatterbrains you need a football inflatable!!! I got one for my husband and we put it up for our kickoff season party! Our friends know to expect football and Halloween decorations in September and October! Plus HSN had the zombie football players last year and I got one my team and my husband's team. I keep them up all year round!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> Im super happy and relieved to see that our forum is still thriving as a family and that we can air ourselves when feeling misunderstood. I respect ya'll so much and cant wait to see what 2015 brings us.
> 
> Scatterbrains, please dont let me spook ya on the inflatable care, you have the smaller ones so they are much easier to manage.
> 
> ...


Kittyvibe, I did not know about the coating on the inflatables! Good info to know about! I have had some inflatables get dirty and just washed them off with the hose and I almost used soap but glad I didn't now!
And yes you have to tether them down! I came home one night and they looked like something out of Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade! Upside down, on their sides etc!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CHEFJULI said:


> I started off using inflatables and then was shamed because I used them and Grandin Road props by someone on HF. Needless to say I didn't come back to HF for a few years and I stopped using inflatables. HOWEVER, I now realize that it DOESNT matter what you use! If you are bringing Halloween happiness to people, then use whatever you want and use it PROUDLY! I am the proud owner of the Halloween train with the vampire that is the caboose and comes out of his coffin and the skeleton conductor that waves at everyone. IT is huge and everyone loves it except my HOA because it kills the grass!o I'm going to decorate my neighbors yards with them on Halloween night so that our whole cul de sac is lit up! So Scatterbrains INFLATE PROUDLY and there is NO SHAME!!! OH, and I like glitter too! So I hope that the Halloween purists are choking on their pumpkin juice! It doesn't matter what you like but that you represent Halloween!


Say it ain't so ChefJuli. If so, I'm really sorry you felt shunned out of participating here. There's plenty of room here on HF for decorators of all persuasions and not everyone will like everything we've put out regardless of what it is we put out. I've seen lots of people post their inflatables over the years. The Inflate Proudly slogan just cracked me up! And Scatterbrains, all I can say is you've had more willpower than me over a longer period of time!

I'm not exactly a fan of them but then I succumbed a few years back to The Whispers from inflatables. Did feel guilty buying my first one, a black crouching cat. Figured if it was raining it would at least let me put something outside to alert ToTers we were a ToT house to come to. And then Frontgate had this gianormous black cat with moving mouth at a super price, and then there was a spider, and then last year HD had this great clearance on Gemmy inflatables and Pumpkin Man literally jumped in my cart. Believe a different spider from the one I had crawled in the cart after him....Sure will be nice to use if we get some of that rain they have been predicting this fall/winter. It's always a viable Plan B. I'll admit to having a ghost and Vampire blowmold as well....


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a broad range of tastes, and am just happy to see ANY Halloween decor at all! I lived in an ultra conservative area for a few years a while back, and it was rare to see anything even remotely spooky beyond a sporadic pumpkin or "harvest" style things. Thankfully, in the area I now live in, Halloween is much more mainstream and accepted. The first year we moved here, my hubby and I were like, "OMG, so many people have Halloween decorations out!!!" 

Those are some neat looking inflatables you got there.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We were in a Halloween store some years ago and they had an inflatable hearse. My wife , who came slowly to the dark side, really liked it so I said "Why not?" It looks great as a backdrop to our cemetery and skeletal pall bearers. And then we have an air blown skeleton on motorcycle . It was my brother-in-law's, who was special needs. He passed in 2009, and putting it up is a tribute. 
Personally, I'd like to get the big black cat with moving head. I bet the kids would love it.
Hey, it's all good.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

those are ...um.....er......aw dammit - CUTE !!! Sorry. I couldn't think of any other words!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

That's IT. I'm reformatting my computer and removing all signs of HF and its HIL (Halloween Inflatable Lovers). This forum should be for only the TRUE Halloween Lovers, full blood and gore alien witch ghost pirate pumpkin reapers! Will post image later. And you must be only from the North East Intellectual Orange States, let alone from one of those foreign countries, like Canada and such......
Though I may have had a weak moment or two myself, but contacting my sponsor in Inflatables Anonymous I made it through, though I may an inflatable or two in the attic. But, when faced with the possibility of Snow Storms, Power Outages and/or Hurricanes how can you even think about inflatables? Best to just not decorate and sit inside in the dark and eat all the candy yourself!

On the serious side, I too am sorry that any member may ever feel attacked on this site, as that is part of the attraction here, where normally its a very safe community.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> It was, perhaps ironically, someone criticizing a particular type of decorating back in 2010 that inspired me to find what has become my true passion on the decorating front.
> 
> I had just lost everything to a storm, and was wondering what we could do at all that year, and there was a thread complaining about neighbors that "only throw up pumpkins and cornstalks" and how "boring" it was.
> 
> ...


I feel so guilty, because I am sure that I've said that myself. BUT honestly, I would be glad to see any decorations around here. There is a homeowner several blocks from ours, who does a bloody carnival theme. It's not my thing, but I'm always glad to see them working on it. 

I WISH that people would put out anything, rather than nothing!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I have also been thinking about purchasing one of the inflatables at AtHome this year. It's one of the huge 12 footers.
I really like that first one you got, I think its very Nightmare before Christmas-esque!


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

hehehe welcome to the light side. We have puppies and kittens and warm fuzzies! LOL! I have 2 inflatables myself but I consider my yard more like Haunted Mansion-esque than scary.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

After spending about 2 months of time carving/painting 30 tombstones & setting up a cemetery with groundbreakers/spooky flowers/ghouls/lighting/etc in 2013, I was quite shocked (& laughed ironically) when many people in the neighborhood said my set up of 2014 of mostly cat & pumpkin inflatables with odds & ends thrown in was my BEST set up so far, LOL! I certainly spent more time & effort on the cemetery 

2013








2014


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I remember one time when I was driving to visit a friend a few years back and passed a (corner) house with a large lot that had entirely inflatables, mostly huge ones, wrapping around the full distance and with not even as much space between each as you have between the props and them, HallowweenKat. _That_ was quite an eyesore, which I doubt that anyone here could contest no matter how much they like the airblown beasties


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

HallowweenKat said:


> After spending about 2 months of time carving/painting 30 tombstones & setting up a cemetery with groundbreakers/spooky flowers/ghouls/lighting/etc in 2013, I was quite shocked (& laughed ironically) when many people in the neighborhood said my set up of 2014 of mostly cat & pumpkin inflatables with odds & ends thrown in was my BEST set up so far, LOL! I certainly spent more time & effort on the cemetery
> 
> 2013
> View attachment 249767
> ...


I gotta say, the yard full of inflatables is quite charming. Though I admire the work you put into the cemetery!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Take her to the back of the forum and give 30 lashes!!  Uh? so what....we have ALL bought inflatables at one point, just no one here is strong enough to admit it. Maybe you started a new thread... IOA ...... (inflatable owners anonymous) Even Garth has one ...I just know it.....

I use to have this one amongst others when the kids were small. shoot, I should have kept it - on eBay for $100


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

HallowweenKat said:


> After spending about 2 months of time carving/painting 30 tombstones & setting up a cemetery with groundbreakers/spooky flowers/ghouls/lighting/etc in 2013, I was quite shocked (& laughed ironically) when many people in the neighborhood said my set up of 2014 of mostly cat & pumpkin inflatables with odds & ends thrown in was my BEST set up so far, LOL! I certainly spent more time & effort on the cemetery
> 
> 2013
> 
> ...


See, now I like that! I'm afraid that my one smallish black cat inflatable is going to look out of place, because I don't have other inflatables for Halloween. If we had an At Home store nearby, I'd likely have more of them, but our stores don't really get unique ones. Maybe I should be looking online for them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I remember one time when I was driving to visit a friend a few years back and passed a (corner) house with a large lot that had entirely inflatables, _That_ was quite an eyesore, which I doubt that anyone here could contest no matter how much they like the airblown beasties


*That * my friend is called a 'shock and awe' style display and kids LOVE it. ROFL hahahahaha 

I think the diversity of decor choices makes Halloween MORE fun. 
Imagine if we ALL had the same style. It would be so boring after a while. You know. Like that other holiday.


----------



## Gozerhead (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a handful as I've tried to go VERY little kid friendly. However, I am going to only put up a couple and try to go a little more mature with the lighting. We don't do much with skeletons or graveyards. Mostly pumpkins and ghosts. I am kicking myself for missing out on a cheap Stay Puft blow up in the spring. Someone has given me the link and I forgot to order. Ugh!


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

This is hilarious! I like inflatables though! However, I'm a total housewife/mom nerd...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hilda said:


> You know. Like that other holiday.


When we first moved in, the HOA (which we are NOT a part of and they were not happy that didn't transfer when we purchased our house) was VERY militant and EVERYONE had to have THE EXACT SAME wreath on the door, garland on the banister, NO LIGHTS, and bow on their garage lights. 

IT was VERY creepy like the Stepford community. 

Now a couple of them flaunt violating the rules with Halloween inflatables, corn stalks, and door cutouts (halloween was nothing allowed, period, but pumpkins), and I'm thrilled. There's even a couple lights on the roofs for the holiday that must not be named.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Inflatables aren't my favorite, but I do think they have their place. I recently saw an inflatable pumpkin on Improvements that has a rotating projector/shadowcaster inside that I thought was kind of cool. (errr... let's just ignore the price tag, though)

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/inflatable-projection-pumpkin/seasonal-and-gifts/halloween-decorations/343861


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That's my biggest problem now, with them. I understand why they're so expensive, but most are simply out of my price range. I can't see myself paying more than $40 for one, so I will never have anything large or ornate, unless it's secondhand or clearance. Not that there's something wrong with paying more, I just don't like to spend a lot on any one item, unless it's a realistic skeleton.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HazelLenore said:


> Inflatables aren't my favorite, but I do think they have their place. I recently saw an inflatable pumpkin on Improvements that has a rotating projector/shadowcaster inside that I thought was kind of cool. (errr... let's just ignore the price tag, though)
> 
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/inflatable-projection-pumpkin/seasonal-and-gifts/halloween-decorations/343861


It's cheaper at Home Depot:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-H-Panoramic-Projection-Inflatable-Pumpkin-58882/206052358


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow... it's a lot cheaper at Home Depot.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I may have to get that one especially since they have free shipping over $50.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just bought a dragon should be here this week  

Gemmy 
9 ft. H Projection Inflatable Fire and Ice Dragon with Wings
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-9-...ire-and-Ice-Dragon-with-Wings-50202/206052361


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never used them but I do think they've gotten better over the last few years. And I will say, if they had been around when my kids were little we definitely would have used them. Say what you will but kids love them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also ordered the 5 ft. Animated Bewitching Cauldron Sisters it is not spouse to ship till end of month


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Saki.Girl said:


> I also ordered the 5 ft. Animated Bewitching Cauldron Sisters it is not spouse to ship till end of month
> View attachment 249865


Ooooh that one just might make a convert of me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Ooooh that one just might make a convert of me!


That's not a blowmold, that's a prop.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> That's not a blowmold, that's a prop.


It's neither a blowmold nor a blowup! haha


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

HallowweenKat said:


> 2013


I like the crazy-eyed skull in the 2013 pic. Is that an inflatable? It's quite cool looking.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Even I've been tempted to get one now and then. I've found not having money in the wallet prevents most those impulse decisions. If I care enough to go put money in the wallet and return somewhere to purchase, I have to REALLY want it.
> 
> One of these years I'm going to get the biggest silliest one I can find, maybe a Pooh bear or something and put it up October 1 so the neighbors think I REALLY lost it.


ROFL made me laugh thanks!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

talkingcatblues said:


> I was expecting to see "...ran a 5K," so I'm glad it's only the complete ruining of your reputation for Halloween bad-assery. Whew!


Found some Badassery at Homegoods today


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

talkingcatblues--the spinning eyes skull is an old inflatable that had seen a lot of use before I bought it at a great price. The fabric is now nice & dingy with stains, LOL. I did have my haunted tree tunnel inflatable set up on Halloween night with my bubble fogger, foggers, & several animated life size figures, so it wasn't just what is in this picture. Forgot to get an overview pic that night.

SakiGirl, you'll love the dragon. I'm hoping to see the new one with the green belly set up at Lowe's. Don't know if the new one has moving wings though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HallowweenKat said:


> talkingcatblues--the spinning eyes skull is an old inflatable that had seen a lot of use before I bought it at a great price. The fabric is now nice & dingy with stains, LOL. I did have my haunted tree tunnel inflatable set up on Halloween night with my bubble fogger, foggers, & several animated life size figures, so it wasn't just what is in this picture. Forgot to get an overview pic that night.
> 
> SakiGirl, you'll love the dragon. I'm hoping to see the new one with the green belly set up at Lowe's. Don't know if the new one has moving wings though.


I am really excited to see it .  and the witches


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

talkingcatblues said:


> I like the crazy-eyed skull in the 2013 pic. Is that an inflatable? It's quite cool looking.


ive used blow ups in my set up...ive got the haunted gate that i just love its got to be six years old now at the foot of my driveway for them to walk through into whatever ive got goig on and i have that big a$$ three room castle i'd put at the mouth of our maze for the start up...........then corner pieces here and there in bushes in the yard as a back light piece,,,,depends...they can work in pretty well................id love to put of those dragons on my covered front porch roof with lighting hitting them....lol...............i use blowup in my xmas scenes all over with the themes i do..........


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> See, now I like that! I'm afraid that my one smallish black cat inflatable is going to look out of place, because I don't have other inflatables for Halloween. If we had an At Home store nearby, I'd likely have more of them, but our stores don't really get unique ones. Maybe I should be looking online for them.


i just see one look verse another, ones really cute verse ones more spooky.........im alittle reluctant to scare small kids. i think if your crowd is a new young neighborhood of toddlers to preschool kids, id decorate appropriately, thats just how i feel.........the blowup yard is very cute, happy happy halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> When we first moved in, the HOA (which we are NOT a part of and they were not happy that didn't transfer when we purchased our house) was VERY militant and EVERYONE had to have THE EXACT SAME wreath on the door, garland on the banister, NO LIGHTS, and bow on their garage lights.
> 
> IT was VERY creepy like the Stepford community.
> 
> Now a couple of them flaunt violating the rules with Halloween inflatables, corn stalks, and door cutouts (halloween was nothing allowed, period, but pumpkins), and I'm thrilled. There's even a couple lights on the roofs for the holiday that must not be named.


and hence the nickname unorthadox...hahaha....we didnt transfer ours either and i am the rebel here.....and have followers .........and push the boundaries ...and they grew to love it ALLLLLLL............. rock on brother!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't feel too badly. I bought my first inflatable last year. It fit the theme for our 30th Anniversary nod to the movie GHOSTBUSTERS.


















Eric


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm with ya Scatterbrains, one sold at the local auction pretty cheap....too cute to pass up! Resides on my front porch.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> i just see one look verse another, ones really cute verse ones more spooky.........im alittle reluctant to scare small kids. i think if your crowd is a new young neighborhood of toddlers to preschool kids, id decorate appropriately, thats just how i feel.........the blowup yard is very cute, happy happy halloween.


Yes, I don't like actually scaring them, either. I don't have anything gory or bloody, and only have "mildly" animated things. Every year, I hear from some that it's too scary for them, but I don't see it like they do. Some of it scares my 4 yr old, and he knows it's fake, because he sees it in the basement every day!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Scatterbrains said:


> .. bought 2 Inflatables


Im not a big fan of Inflatables but, the new fire and Ice Dragon that Lowes has this year is pretty awesome! Its 10 ft tall and has the fire and ice effect. Plus its wings flap.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice setup Wolfbeard!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just ordered this from Home Depot, free delivery. I was also going to get the one little pumpkinheaded skelly that Scatterbrains got but it's out of stock now.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-5-ft-H-Panoramic-Projection-Inflatable-Pumpkin-58882/206052358


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wolfbeard said:


> Don't feel too badly. I bought my first inflatable last year. It fit the theme for our 30th Anniversary nod to the movie GHOSTBUSTERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfbeard THAT is incredible!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Found some Badassery at Homegoods today


Sure, sure - you're just trying to redeem yourself. You've probably got a gingham bonnet on that critter already, and you're in the process of hollowing it out for a daisy planter. Don't lie now...


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

All I can do is hang my head in shame. LOL


----------

